# Valentine's Gi'me



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Gi'me in his Valentine's Day (courting) plumage :


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy tail feathers! That boy knows how to court!:bootyshake: _Fabulous_ photo!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

*more Gi'me on Valentine's Day 2014*


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

So pretty!! And so white!! Love the tiny neon green spot near his eyes! 

Cool photos!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am picturing the inside of your house filled with the beautiful photos you take yourself. Thank you for sharing


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Lou said:


> So pretty!! And so white!! Love the tiny neon green spot near his eyes!
> 
> Cool photos!!
> 
> ...


That neon spot is part of Gi'me's mating plumage and fades to drab most of the year. the long, wispy plumage is also lost after mating.



Rachel76 said:


> I am picturing the inside of your house filled with the beautiful photos you take yourself. Thank you for sharing


Lol, so far, I am a complete failure at printing and need a lot of courage (& patience) to go there ... taking digital photos & playing with them on the computer is fun, printing is torture.


----------

